# Hey everyone I'm the Top Shelf Grower



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum and just wanted to introduce myself.
I'm the Top Shelf Grower and in 2016 I'm on tour in Spain documenting amazing grow shows, reviewing top strains and all things cannabis related. . Heres some cool pics of the lovely ladies that star in my movies.


----------



## astronautrob (Feb 15, 2016)

Yup, looks like marijuana to me


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 15, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> Heres some cool pics of the lovely ladies that star in my movies.


Good luck with your porno biz


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 15, 2016)

So you signed up on RIU to get subscribers on YouTube


----------



## john0000 (Feb 15, 2016)

im a noob and that scrog is all uneven a lot gaps in the trellis could hav eweeved it a little better


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 15, 2016)

Everyone's a critic lol. Got some bud porn? Then we'll see if your truly top shelf lol. It does look a little unruly though.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 15, 2016)

As requested a pile of bud in the scales.
More Bud porn to come and Mr. Goodson give a smoker a break


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 15, 2016)

Also Check out the close up of my frosty durban Poison which is my avatar and a juicy fat cola from a skunk plant


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 15, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> Also Check out the close up of my frosty durban Poison which is my avatar and a juicy fat cola from a skunk plant
> View attachment 3608603 View attachment 3608604


Nice pics,who all are you visiting for your channel in Spain?


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 15, 2016)

The skunk's looking a little burnt .


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 15, 2016)

Topshelfgrower said:


> As requested a pile of bud in the scales.
> More Bud porn to come and Mr. Goodson give a smoker a break


Thats midgrade. I thought you were top shelf?


----------



## researching (Feb 15, 2016)

I have yet to find a top shelf to grow on. I just use flood trays.


----------



## researching (Feb 15, 2016)

What strain is on the scales? It looks a little larfy. No offense intended, just curious.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2016)

if oyu want to be a member of our community we are happy to have you but please dont use our forum for your youtube sub count,
thats considered spam.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey guys thanks for the curiosity. I'm on tour in Spain visiting ordinary home growers. I document the coolest Grow shows that I am lucky enough to be invited to visit and sure I share the tips and tricks that I have picked up and learn a few new ones too. I am new to the forum so sorry for the youtube plug i just wanted to get the word out. I will get some nice Bud photos together for you guys of a variety of strains this week. Today I am smoking some fantastic Amnesia Haze and some White Widow so I will give you guys a look see tonight. Oh by the way the Bud in the scales was a strain called Spice and it is amazing.


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone recognize this very sativa Autoflowering variety?


----------



## vhawk (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Top shelf. You write well: A Laid back, unpretentious tone. I think your choice of a nickname though might invite criticism of pics you post of anything less then perfect. I think we all hope to grow top shelf bud, myself included. When I chose a nick I went with something less pretentious then what I originally wanted...MyBudDropsPanties

I think vhawk works for me


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 16, 2016)

vhawk said:


> Hello Top shelf. You write well: A Laid back, unpretentious tone. I think your choice of a nickname though might invite criticism of pics you post of anything less then perfect. I think we all hope to grow top shelf bud, myself included. When I chose a nick I went with something less pretentious then what I originally wanted...MyBudDropsPanties
> 
> I think vhawk works for me


I was gonna go with igrowsnicklefritz but thought longer term lol


----------



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 16, 2016)

Cheers vhawk Haters be damned it's all about getting ordinary Home Growers in the spotlight for a change. Too many corporate shills that are reading from scripts and posing as the industry starts to get taken over. How many people grow their own fruit and veg these days? We can't allow Weed to go down this road so we growers got to get our message out.
If something is not up to scratch then I won't hide it but so far I have been really impressed by the Growers I have met and there will be plenty of Buds that are undoubtedly Top Shelf quality for all to see. Keep an eye on the forum this evening when I post some picks of some lovely locally grown spanish buds.


----------

